# what type finish to use???



## signorin (Aug 3, 2016)

I made some game boards and looking to seal/clear them and am concerned about what product to use. The wood is painted with latex paint and i am not sure which product will give me the look i searching for. i want a glass like finish that is durable and will last. I was told polyurethane will yellow if in the sun to long and i have seen some using shellac and plolycrilac but i don't know anything about any of these. I am not sure what to use and i don't won't to ruin my project. also the boards will have a vinyl decal on them as well. what should i use?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Signorin. I'm not sure if you can anything over the latex paint but if you can it would have to be a water based clear finish. The water based will not yellow as much as oil will and some swear they will stay water clear over time. You should check with the paint manufacturer or the store that sold it (if they have anyone there intelligent enough to ask) to see what they say about adding a finish on top of it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Signorin...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

signorin said:


> I made some game boards and looking to seal/clear them and am concerned about what product to use. The wood is painted with latex paint and i am not sure which product will give me the look i searching for. i want a glass like finish that is durable and will last. I was told polyurethane will yellow if in the sun to long and i have seen some using shellac and plolycrilac but i don't know anything about any of these. I am not sure what to use and i don't won't to ruin my project. also the boards will have a vinyl decal on them as well. what should i use?


I made some "corn hole" boards a while back and painted them with latex paint. I then waxed them with Johnson's floor wax. Maybe this would work for you.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Dewaxed shellac, followed by CrystaLac Super Premium water borne clear gloss.
The shellac won't react to the latex and the CrystaLac won't yellow.


----------



## signorin (Aug 3, 2016)

I have been considering doing the shellac, i have herd of guys doing polycrylic over the shellac is that doable or would you stay with the CrystaLac?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If this will be in the Sun for long periods, I would use dewaxed clear shellac over the latex paint and then a high grade of marine spar varnish. The marine varnish contains filtering to reduce damage from the Sunlight and it should not yellow.

Charley


----------

